# Any teen mummies in essex??



## YoungMummy18

As title says really... I need mummy friends before I go mad with boredom and I dont know anyone!!!

Or does someone wanna be msn/BBM/fb buddies with me?? 

I'm feeling very lonely and quite isolated tbh!!!

x


----------



## redneckgirl17

ill be your buddy. i know how it is to be bored and no one to talk to :) 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/sarah.oney2


----------



## lauram_92

i have msn, it's [email protected] i was like 13 when i made it up :shy:

i have facebook too, https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=714900404 :D :thumbup:


----------



## MissFoley

i'll be an msn buddy if you want its ~ [email protected]


----------



## YoungMummy18

redneckgirl17 said:


> ill be your buddy. i know how it is to be bored and no one to talk to :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/sarah.oney2

Your one wouldnt work!!! :(




lauram_92 said:


> i have msn, it's [email protected] i was like 13 when i made it up :shy:
> 
> i have facebook too, https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=714900404 :D :thumbup:




MissFoley said:


> i'll be an msn buddy if you want its ~ [email protected]

Added ya girlies xx


----------



## MissFoley

ok x


----------



## redneckgirl17

aww... well you can look me up if you can [email protected] if not im sorry!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm in Essex! I've already got you on FB but ive been so busy finishing up uni and also starting my new job I've hardly been on there to chat! x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Where about in essex are ya hun?


----------



## rockys-mumma

I''m in upminster! Can't remember where OP is from but its not overly far from me... tilbury? basildon? Not sure :haha:


----------



## YoungMummy18

BASILDUMP....I mean Basildon ;) 

And yes Joely...we should have a meet if you're up for it! x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I always go to basildon to go to home bargains :haha: mabye we should meet there one day and then go for lunch or something :)


----------



## laura1991

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509408036

add me on fb if you want :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: Essex mum over here!! :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm nearish essex x


----------



## bbyno1

Id love to live in Essex!


----------



## YoungMummy18

laura1991 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=509408036
> 
> add me on fb if you want :)


Added you hun x



xx~Lor~xx said:


> :wave: Essex mum over here!! :haha:

Wheres abouts??



AnnabelsMummy said:


> i'm nearish essex x

Where's abouts???



bbyno1 said:


> Id love to live in Essex!

It's not that great lol!!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Between Braintree and Dunmow :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Bahahah Ellie Essex isn't that great!! Although there are some LOVELY parts where i'll never be able to afford to live :(


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

Just moved to Loughton myself, anyone else nearby?


----------



## bbyno1

Thee only way is Essex;) haha.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Your just jel really :haha:


----------



## krystalemery

Hey if this post is still going...
I'm in Basildon living with partner and 2 kids and most of my friends work so I don't have a lot of mummy friends to talk to? X


----------

